# cheap water gel crystals?



## Jakenicholls (Dec 31, 2011)

where can i buy cheap water gel crystals from?


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Pro Rep Bug Gel Jar Pack 500ml - Bug Food - Supplements - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop

Or 9g sachets

Pro Rep Bug Gel Refill Pack 9g Sachet - Bug Food - Supplements - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop

Hope this helps


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

Garden centres sometimes sell massive bags real cheap, so ive heard anyways, i dont use bug gel though. Fresh fruit and veggies ftw ^^


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Homebase...

Water Store - 400G from Homebase.co.uk


----------

